# Mirage Drive Warning



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I wanted to let Hobie Mirage owners on a issue to watch out for especially beginners.

The metal rod that holds the fins came off on mine while I was on the water. It was a good thing that I was not too far away from shore.

I managed to use two 50 lb. leader to stick the metal rod back into the shaft holder securely enough to get back to shore after using other items (plastic bags, etc.).

There is an allen screw that holds the metal rod. It appeared to me that one of the allen screw was protuding out about 3 mm (the one that came off) and the other was protuding out 1mm. The one protuding out 3 mm was not tight enough. I tightened back up and had no problems the next day.

You may want to check your Mirage Drive out and make sure they are tight. I would hate for this to happen to someone while they are out miles off shore.

Besides the paddle, I will now carry the appropriate allen wrench and come up with other emergency repair items (e.g. duct tape, 5 minute epoxy, etc.). I already carry a marine radio. 

I'm still very happy with the Hobie Outback I have and I will let Hobie know for their benefit.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up ccc6588.

I looked at my Mirage before coming to work this morning and I couldn't find the allen screws you were talking about.

After looking at this parts diagram,

http://www.hobiecat.com/support/pdfs/Mirage_Drive_Parts.pdf

I'm thinking you're talking about the 53170020 set screw that locks the sail mast? Am I in the right ballpark? 

Thx...
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I had the same trouble, on about the fifth trip, back when I had my Sport. I was about two miles from the launch, when it popped out. 

It was a long PADDLE back, against the tide, in the little Hobie...

Now, in my Revo, there is an Allen key in the seat-back, and one in my 'yak tackle tray.

I don't know why, and Hobie couldn't tell me , but the masts WILL loosen with use. Now, before every trip, I snug 'em up, and have had no more trouble. Sometimes they are a little loose, and sometimes they aren't.

Like anything mechanical, the Mirage Drive requires a little attention, and preventive maintenance.

No big deal. 

But it would have been nice to know this ahead of time, wouldn't it?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Thanks for the heads up ccc6588.
> 
> I looked at my Mirage before coming to work this morning and I couldn't find the allen screws you were talking about.
> 
> ...


Yep, Bubba, that's the one...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you guys thought about using a threadlock on the screw? It should keep it the screw from just jiggling out on it's own.

And if you need to undo it, all it takes is a little bit of force and it should come undone.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Like anything mechanical, the Mirage Drive requires a little attention, and preventive maintenance.
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> But it would have been nice to know this ahead of time, wouldn't it?


No kidding. 
Any other parts you know of that are likely to fall off? 



Railroader said:


> Yep, Bubba, that's the one...


Thanks RR.

R-
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Have you guys thought about using a threadlock on the screw? It should keep it the screw from just jiggling out on it's own.
> 
> And if you need to undo it, all it takes is a little bit of force and it should come undone.


I was told by the Hobie Rep that loc-tite didn't bond well with the plastic that the screw goes into, and could possibly "react", meaning that it might weaken it further.

I DID try a little Goop! on the threads, and it makes no difference. They still back out.

I think that the force of peddaling actually flexes the plastic around the sail-mast, causing 
the "backing out" phenomenon.

Just keep 'em tight, and you'll have no trouble.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

stay with stock fins.the turbo fins will put to much tension on the plastic hull (crack).


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Railroader said:


> But it would have been nice to know this ahead of time, wouldn't it?


Yes. I would have preferred to know this up front. I think it would be the responsible thing for Hobie to do. Perhaps Hobie should provide the allen wrench. It is metric by the way. 

I went to the bait store to see if I could borrow the allen wrench. They did not have it. I asked them where was the nearest Wal-Mart and they told me it was 70 miles away or back across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (12$ toll) in Va. Beach. 

They suggested I try the hardware store in Cheriton, Va and I was in luck on Labor Day. 

I would hate for this to happen to someone if they are miles from shore. It could potentially be disasterous.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Railroader said:


> I was told by the Hobie Rep that loc-tite didn't bond well with the plastic that the screw goes into, and could possibly "react", meaning that it might weaken it further.
> 
> I DID try a little Goop! on the threads, and it makes no difference. They still back out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they should have designed in a metal sleeve for the female side and not just try to do it with the plastic.

BTW, is it the one on the pulley assembly or the end of the fins?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

okimavich said:


> Sounds like they should have designed in a metal sleeve for the female side and not just try to do it with the plastic.


I think there is room for improvement like any other product. The end of the metal rod has a notch (identation) where the screw is suppose to contact. That metal area for example could have a screw hole in it. Perhaps a screw that goes in counterclockwise may do the trick. I'm not sure, but I'm sure the mirage drive will continually evolve and hopefully get better.


----------

